# Ceramlub 2800 F



## aussieg60 (Sep 25, 2006)

Where do you apply this brake lubricant


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Ceramlub 2800 F (aussieg60)*

thats a loaded question


----------

